# 14 month old Bitch



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

interested in hearing from some knowledgeable people regarding my bitch's bone structure and conformation.

Fenrir~









(had to be lightened)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Fairly balanced female that is a bit heavy.  Flat withers, a bit of softness in her back, good croup that could be a hair longer. Good angulation front and rear. She has very good bone, little straight in the pasterns and I would like to see tighter feet. Good color, nice head, dark eyes, dark pigment.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Beautiful dark mask, lovely dark brown eyes, nice thick ears, thick black nails. Fantastic pigment! Flat withers, flat topline, short croup but good angle. Nice rear angulation. Needs a better front. Shorter front combined with her flat withers will probably make her drop down in front with butt high as she gaits. Would like to see her reach. Substantial bone and frame. Nice moderate coat - not too tight. Chest drops low, but it could just be the extra weight.

Sorry to put this bluntly, but she is too fat. She could easily take off 10lbs of fat and put on 5lbs muscle - would make her look so much better to see some definition, ribs and tuck. She is still quite young - keep her fit and lean to avoid future joint issues. Take her hiking, start some regular cardio (running and biking) and cut down the food/treats.


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Thankyou both, I agree about the weight (my partner believes she is too thin *sigh*) will decrease her daily intake. 

Will try and get movement shots later today.


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

GSD puppy bitch - YouTube

movement
PA244285 - YouTube


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

love the way you did that stack!


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey thanks- I go to obedience with her and got the idea from there. Think she was around 5 or so months in that one .

Is the movement video (taken today) okay- or is a better video needed?


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Anyone else? I have other movement shots on youtube- ?

have already decreased her food and much to her disgust- but on the upside she is enjoying more exercise .


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Can you get a picture in good light of her moving? Just a couple of her gaiting. Try to get one where the opposite front and back legs are moving out at one time. Ex: front left and rear right moving out while other two legs coming in. Not a gallop but a nice gait/trot. That will be sufficient to see movement and reach. The video is too dark to make out clearly, but she does not drop down too much and her movement is fine from what I can make out.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

" Needs a better front. Shorter front combined with her flat withers will probably make her drop down in front with butt high as she gaits" which you can see on the video - frame 12 -- Seems like she has a real nice disposition .


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

I see flat withers- and yes she does appear to walk downhill now that I notice it. 

I also don't like her underline- though it probably has a lot to do with her weight than actual structure (jelly-like at her chest and flank- I feel terrible that I let her get that way-since she's my dog, I make the decisions with her- but I was easily influenced by other people's opinions that she was too thin. 

The reason I'm posting is, because I want to know whether or not it is worth renewing my ANKC membership to enter into shows next year- we didn't get to do much showing this year and I am an amateur when it comes to showing GSD's 

Here's a stacked pic that I had taken today- as well as two movement vids 









Trot








Canter
PA274852 - YouTube


----------



## Meeah'sMom (Sep 21, 2012)

She is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!! I would definitely show her. Your photos are good, but would love to see longer videos


----------

